# Not too thrilled



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

On the M1911 forum... I just posted a story of my bad experience w/ a 1911 being refinished (in response to a question about refinishing). In my post, I used the sentence, "I was kind of pissed when..."

As soon as I posted the message, I got an automated warning and 4 warning points for using that word (pissed). Even once the points expire in a week, I will now have to see the fact that I got a warning anytime I see one of my own messages I posted (only the user sees their own warnings).

As an admin, I understand the importance of people getting along, and what it is like as an admin when someone causes a problem. But this is just ridiculous. Makes me not want to even be on their website...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Ship, how dare you go and defile a website like that then bring that filth here, trying to get sympathy! How dare you!!! Where the hell is that ban button?

:smt076 :smt076 :smt076 































:smt082


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

sorry to hear that they are that uptight but it is thier playground I belong to 2 that havevery strick languge rules because kids are posting


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ah Ship I have had a reprimend for going on two months now because I called Clark a nut. Which he is. He was telling how he was shooting live farm animals to check penatration of a .45 bullet. I didn't get any points but I got the warning for flaming a member. Can't cuss at all over there. They run a real tight ship. Don't worry about it, just carry on doing a good job for us.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, Ship.........and be aware......... you now have 10 demerits on this forum for bringing the "filth" over here!!!

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt022


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Their forum, their rules........


...but I know what you mean. I got a warning on CCarry because my sig line was too long......


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I find it rather ironic that you can't use very slightly rough language on a forum where the main topic of many posts is the most efficient way to inflict gunshot wounds on people.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

"Sticks and Stones shall break my bones, but words shall never hurt me."


:smt062 :smt062 :smt062 :smt062 

:smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 

Hmm ... Must be a lie.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, U are right - it is their forum. And, no one better than me realizes that. But still....

I contacted the admin, and got a response... Basically, "tough luck." I hear tons of complaints about the way they run their ship there. Guess they are large enough to not care...


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

After being a Sailor for twenty years, I don't think there is a curse word I haven't heard. NONE of them bother me unless it's just using it to use it. Like the F word in every few words or something. If someone were to say, "This is SO F'ed up" or it was used for some emphasis, then that's cool by me. I've been working hard to clean up my language, but I slip back, depending on the company I'm in. I don't see why all the concern is with adults using curse words in an adult area. These people should pay attention to the 10-16 years olds at a mal. Even I have been embarrassed for those kids. 

As far as message boards go, I'm anal to an extent, but in other areas. Maybe they need to take a Zoloft or something??


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I like that everyone here doesn't curse excessively - if they did, we might have to take action too. But, that was far from a curse that I said...

Oh well...


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Yeah, "pissed" in most any context doesn't even register on my own personal curse word dictionary. I think they're a little anal and overbearing. I know I won't be visiting them. Besides, who wants to own a 1911 ?? :smt078


:smt082:smt082


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Yup they are strict on their language,and I for one agree with them for "THERE".They do have several kids that frequent the site and some are members kids. WOULD YOU want YOUR kids going into a site where every other post had some form of foul word in it??????????
chew on that question for a while and give an HONEST answer to *YOURSELF*( cuz it wont change my opinion):mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have no problem with the word "pissed."

Also, firearms, especially handguns, are typically a thing for people 18 or older. 

We've decided to make this site for 18 or older. We've had a few issues with people younger. For the most part, they are not mature enough to behave well in an adult online setting.

Once JS gets some new software that will work with this newest update of this site software, anyone registering has to claim they are 18 (true, they could lie) - but, it does provide some civil protections for this site.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I have no problem with the word "pissed."
> 
> Also, firearms, especially handguns, are typically a thing for people 18 or older.
> 
> ...


A BIG part of todays problem,I learned at 5 y.o. My kids at 5 or 6 and most of my friends were the same.If m1911 wants to cater to those who teach firearms to youngsters I say GOOD FOR THEM.and if they do foul language has very little or NO place there. What your saying seems to me that if the Police come into a school to teach firearm safety it would be ok for them to say fuck every other word because they're talking guns????????


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

scooter, no offense, but have you witnessed some of the Yahoo, AIM, or AOL chats ?? We won't even discuss IRC. Kids frequent those places, too. Heck, just go to a Jr High School and listen to them speak. I think too much emphasis is placed on being "Politically Correct" and not facing the REAL problem. Let's not even get into the video games, TV shows and cable TV. This BS about "protecting the kids" has gotten out of hand. Whatever we're trying to "protect", it ain't working.

But, as jwkimber said, it's their board, their rules.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Thor said:


> scooter, no offense, but have you witnessed some of the Yahoo, AIM, or AOL chats ?? We won't even discuss IRC. Kids frequent those places, too. Heck, just go to a Jr High School and listen to them speak. I think too much emphasis is placed on being "Politically Correct" and not facing the REAL problem. Let's not even get into the video games, TV shows and cable TV. This BS about "protecting the kids" has gotten out of hand. Whatever we're trying to "protect", it ain't working.
> 
> But, as jwkimber said, it's their board, their rules.


"PROTECT" isnt the right word for my intentions....LIMIT is closer, read my above post


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I understand the importance of teaching firearm sfatey to younguns. But, these sites are typically not for that - They are for adults to converse. Or, to ask questions about future purchases, etc. These sites are not teen gathering places. There are sites for that. So, in general, these sites are for adults.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I understand the importance of teaching firearm sfatey to younguns. But, these sites are typically not for that - They are for adults to converse. Or, to ask questions about future purchases, etc. These sites are not teen gathering places. There are sites for that. So, in general, these sites are for adults.


I agree with everything said BUT m1911 makes it CRYSTAL CLEAR if you read the forum rules that they are a FAMILY oriented site.so.........


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

And just fyi, yes I got zapped there too for using the word putz,seems their word filter is multi-lingual:mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

> Also, firearms, especially handguns, are typically a thing for people 18 or older.


I think I know what you're trying to here Ship, but I will respectfly disagree with that statement. Kids should be taught and understand about firearms at a young age. As they grow up, guns should be a part of their lives. Not something taboo that you're not able use until you are an adult.....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> I think I know what you're trying to here Ship, but I will respectfly disagree with that statement. Kids should be taught and understand about firearms at a young age. As they grow up, guns should be a part of their lives. Not something taboo that you're not able use until you are an adult.....


Well, true. But, U know what I mean. A 14 year old is not walking into the store to buy a Beretta 92FS. For the most part, it is an adult type of item. They should learn to respect it and be taught about it under adult supervision.

I'm just saying that a firearm site is not the same as, let's say, a website about American Idol.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

scooter said:


> "PROTECT" isnt the right word for my intentions....LIMIT is closer, read my above post


How about "Mentor." Kids grow up mimicing how we act. When kids are around, they learn our behavior, not the lectures we give.

Just an observation.

WM


----------



## JHG (Jul 4, 2006)

All firearms Forums do not have to be the same. I like different sites for different reasons. Here things are much more lax than at some others which is a pleasant change. There are sites out there where I would have been banned instantly for poking fun at a mod over "The Martha Stewart Fall Folliage Color Theme" as I did here ... I was just playing and it was taken in stride. That would not be the case everywhere I frequent. KUDOS on a great site!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, not too many thin skinned folks around here!!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

All I have to say is that it’s better to be pissed off than pissed on.:mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> All I have to say is that it's better to be pissed off than pissed on.:mrgreen:


+1 what he said............:smt028 :smt116 or..........don't give a.........I mean, don't care


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, true. But, U know what I mean. A 14 year old is not walking into the store to buy a Beretta 92FS. For the most part, it is an adult type of item. They should learn to respect it and be taught about it under adult supervision.
> 
> I'm just saying that a firearm site is not the same as, let's say, a website about American Idol.


I'm tracking with ya Ship. We as gun owners and shooters need to remember that guns aer NOT an adult-only type thing. If we have that attitude, we're only hurting ourselves. Take a kid shooting......:smt071


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> All I have to say is that it's better to be pissed off than pissed on.:mrgreen:


Very true T


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> And just fyi, yes I got zapped there too for using the word putz,seems their word filter is multi-lingual:mrgreen:


Putz?!?!?!

:smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Didn't know about the site until this thread. Got this after registering:

"Wandering Man,

Thanks for registering at The M1911 Pistols Organization Forums Site! 
We are glad you have chosen to be a part of our community and we hope you enjoy your stay.

Please spend some time reading the Forum Rules and the Moderator Rules. Knowing them will make your staying in M1911.ORG Forums Site much more pleasurable. It is important that you read the rules because our rules regarding language and conduct in our forums are probably more strict than other forums you may have participated in. If you don't read the rules, you may wonder why you are receiving warnings. We would prefer to avoid that.

Thanks again,
The M1911 Pistols Organization Forums Site team"

WM


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Didn't know about the site until this thread. Got this after registering:
> 
> "Wandering Man,
> 
> ...


Exactly my point,Most know the rules at church,no cussing,the m1911 site posts the same rules , So respect them.
I come here too because it IS a little more relaxed but when I go to their site I watch my language,I believe they used to call it COMMON COURTESY, seems its not so common anymore:smt022


----------

